# Tombstones for 2009



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

First three of six new stones for this year....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very very nice! The first one really stands out. Excellent job on the details!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those came out great! The aging is just perfect! Nice work!:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, great work, JA... they look AWESOME!!! On the first one, did you glue on the foam letters, or did you dremel out alllll of the area around them? (Great job either way, I'm just asking so I can duplicate it!) And on the second one, I love the outlines, great work - and wowowow on the third one... I love the look of this one, very unique and realistic.

Love them!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Oh, great work, JA... they look AWESOME!!! On the first one, did you glue on the foam letters, or did you dremel out alllll of the area around them? (Great job either way, I'm just asking so I can duplicate it!) And on the second one, I love the outlines, great work - and wowowow on the third one... I love the look of this one, very unique and realistic.
> 
> Love them!!


Dixie, that first one was all Dremel! I have some in work shots on that one I'll add to my profile album tonight so you can check it out. The last one's shot is not the best, as in person it's much easier to read the lettering and such. Think I need to adjust my lighting and my camera exposure to really capture this one. The inscription on that last one I really like,"On the tomb the rain still falls."

Thanks all for the kind remarks.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

They all look good. I really like the "scuff" damage on the left side of the second one. Looks very realistic.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job of weathering your tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, Johnny - I'm liking the slightly beat up look these have.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job on the tombstones!!! Looking forward to seeing them all set up. The weathering and details look fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great job on the tombstones!!! Looking forward to seeing them all set up. The weathering and details look fantastic.


Uruk-Hai....Your stones are among those that I pattern my style after, thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Two thumbs up man! Awesome!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks DT. Another stone almost completed, and it's awaiting final aging and moss once it's dry, will post soon.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your patients to detail and time spent shows in all of them. Excellent work.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wrapped up this new stone on Friday.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice looking stones!!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Wonderful job!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Added a couple of more stones to the cemetery....here they are:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, they are excellent, JA... I love the texturing on Atkinson, the wolf carving on the second one, and wow-o-wow, I really like Freitas, very unique.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

You are a tombstone making fiend!!! Awesome job on them - really look great! When are you starting to set up? Looking forward to pics.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Dixie, all of these are single pieces of 2" styro, love my dremel! Also, all three of these are families that join us for Halloween every year so we honored them by giving them a place to put down some roots!

Uruk-Hai, thanks, I have started setting up and some earlie pics are posted here under Raven's Claw Cemetery...


----------

